# General > Reunions >  year 77 thread continued...

## Anonymous

Butterfly listen till yersel. what a poor pitiful reply. Chings ed looks lek yer all alone now as Brucer and co seem till hev deserted ye. Hence ma statement a couple of posts ago Annie No mates.



Now away ye go and shave yer thighs.  ::

----------


## Anonymous

u seem so nice, 



u notice when a post gets started it al ends up changing subjects about 20 times lol  ::   ::  

<font size=-1>[ This Message was edited by: port_g on 5-Mar-2002 11:19am ]</font>

----------


## Anonymous

Oh Richard ye do let yer side doon ALL E' TIME  :: 



Unlek ye Richard ma boy, ah dinna need constant back-up  :Smile:  Ah can handle ye lot on ma ownsome an a damn fine job ahm doing o' keepin' ye lot o' Festering Rats in check  :Wink: 



It is a weel kent fact aboot is boards Richard, that POZY PULLS YER STRINGS, well, at is fit he telt me anyway and ah hev NO REASON till disbelieve him  :Smile: 



love Madam Butterfly xx

----------


## Anonymous

Methinks e' rats hev run oota ammo and retreated back till e' sewer they call Pultney  :: 



The Wick Side Superiority keeps shining ever brighter  :Wink: 



love Madam Butterfly xx

----------


## Anonymous

It sure does, Madam Butterfly!  ::   ::

----------


## Anonymous

Yeah right!   ::  



Just waiting for something worth replying to!  ::  



A bored to distraction Milkman   ::

----------


## Anonymous

So 'SOUR' Milky hes found a way oota that milk vat that ah threw him intil just afore christmas  :: 



Milky, pitty ye couldna hev brushed up on yer English while on vacation in at milk vat.  Hev ye got past e' first Janet & John book yet?  :Wink: 



Obviously NOT from reading that last post  :Smile: 



love Madam Butterfly xx

----------


## Anonymous

Away an beil yur heid Blooterfly, if ye can find a pan that's beeg enough!! A see ye've resorted till e owld stirring between ma good partner in Pultney Richie boy. Hevvin spoken till him yesterday yur pathetic stirring is gettin' ye nowhere. As for no bein' on e boords for a whilie id's coz a've been in transit back till work, something ye'll no ken anything aboot! Apart fae when yur pushin' yon owld banger up e toon, at's yur car am on aboot no yursel!



Welcome back Milky, as ye can see e Darksiders are still rollin' oot e same owld cack. They never were gracious in defeat despite all the practice they get.

----------


## Anonymous

Och Pozy min eh dusty owld moth is more to be pittied than scolded. How wis yer flicht yesterday efter ah spoke till ye at week international airport.



Butterfly hev ye managed till clean all oh at grime off yersel wi yer mew shower yit.  ::

----------


## Anonymous

Dear Pozy and Richie,



Choost stoppin' by til remind ye baeth 'at tilday es International Women's Day! 'At means 'e pair o' ye moost be nice til me an' Madam Butterfly!  ::  



Lots of Love

from

Lady K

International Woman of Mystery!  ::

----------


## Anonymous

International Wummin's Day? Everyday is wummins day, what aboot International mens day? A think we deserve a day more than ye weemin do.



As for some flooers, go oot in e hills an help yursel' till a mitful o' nettles, compliments o masel' an Richie boy.



Richie, aye a did hae a good flight fae e' international airport, followed by a small refreshment or 2  wi' fellow Pultneyman Ackie in a few o' Aberdumplin's fine taverns.



Pozy



P.S. K wummin' at iss me bein' nice till ye, make e' best o' ed for it canny last.

----------


## Anonymous

Och, Pozy, petal, can ye no choost buy me a wee posy o' floowers, or pinch some fae somebody's gairden fur me?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Anonymous

I know its not conducive with this topic my friends, but has anyone seen the article in 'the Groat' about the Wick heritage centre? I reckon its time CWS and its 'Army' of users flexed their muscles and lent their considerable weight to helping out the devoted band that is the Wick Society, who's only crime is the love of their town. If you haven't seen 'the Groat'The Highland council are about to impose crippling demands on the centre which may result in its closure after 30 years of very hard 'voluntary' work that attracts thousands of visitors to our town.  ::

----------


## Anonymous

Hi Kay long time etc etc How did you get involved with this bunch of nutters!   ::  

Trust me on this, they talk a load of KAK! a moderators nightmare are this lot!   ::

----------


## Anonymous

Hi Milkie! Nice to see you again!  ::   Er,.... well, I came in to defend my fellow chat room moderator fae Week! Alan Farquhar, aka Fonzie Farquhar, aka Golden Boot, aka Lord Golden Boot o' Baron's Well. And as they say, the rest is history!  ::

----------


## Anonymous

Pozy, ah hev chust is minute hed a chance till catch up way e' last few posts and fit do ah read fae ye:



quote: "I was in transit going till ma work"



HA HA HAAAAAAAAAAAAAA Pozy, e' only transit ye wis dooing was fae e' 5th Dimension, far ye REALLY come fae, till Planet Earth  ::  cause it is a weel kent fact aroond is boards that ye are no offa is world.



Well, how can ye be offa is world way at albino looks and rat lek features - hell, there is a whole community o' ye extra terrestrials, and the community is called PULTNEY  ::   AAAAARRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH



love Madam Butterfly xx

----------


## Anonymous

weel here we see hid again Butterfly demonstratin that she can and does talk eh biggest heap oh tripe ah hev ivver heard. And all oh is between shaving......

----------


## Anonymous

weel weel weel, Richard hes employed a PARROT called 'ricdart' till try an do his dirty wurk fur him while he is off on at oil reeg pretendin' till do fit comes so netrual till e' fowk fae e' Wick side o' e' toon, A HARD DAYS WORK  :Wink: 



Fit a poor effort o' a parrot at ricdart is Richard, ah dinna think there is much 'brightly coloured feathers' left in at plumage.  :: 



YET AGAIN, ye let yersel (and yer side) doon  :Smile: 



love Madam Butterfly xx

----------


## Anonymous

Flutterby, your posts get stranger and stranger! (Parrots & Plumage?) Are we all being treated to an insight into the mind of a deranged product of St Scruffs or are you back on the vino?   ::  



See the Red  ::  Devils made it through again!

----------


## Anonymous

richt eds gone awful quiet here all of a sudden,is Butterfly dressed as the easter bunny whit a sicht that would be a scabby owld rabbit wi wings......  ::

----------


## Anonymous

Hell Richard, is at ye fantasising aboot moi 'The Exquisite Madam Butterfly' in a Bunny Girl Suit   ::  

Ye dirty owld dowg that ye are   ::  

Richard ahm a bitty sad today   :Frown:  

It's ma birthday e' day, and that number 40 looms ever closer   :: 

Will be in Wick next Wednesday so will throw a penny in yer begging bowl ootside e' crown at some stage   ::  

love Madam Butterfly xx

----------


## Anonymous

weel Happy Birthday ya owld moth, they say life begins at 40 so ye ccan tell me if hids true. Am home next wed asweel so ye better look oot cos i ah will be lookin fur ye till stand yer hand.

Bunny Girl costume now theres a thought ah bet owld Worzel Gummage wid be richt frichend knowing nthat there wiz anither scarecrow around wi more potential fur scarin things.  ::

----------


## Anonymous

I think the Richie Boy is smitten wee ye Butterfly.  ::  
A bunny suit ye never wore it at e North School for e boys.  :Grin:  
By the way, this forum of oors is getting quieter!
Whatever happenned to the Scudder girl on the forum?
She still sends me e.mails now and again and joke e.mails but as yet still quiet on the forum front. Or is it just that everyone is getting sick of it?
Opinions please Richie,Butterfly,Colin,Pozy & Jacqueline or anyone else for that matter, ARE WE GETTING FED UP WEE THIS FORUM OR JUST CERTAIN THINGS??

----------


## Anonymous

Och Alan, nobody is gettn' fed up way is threed   ::  

Ah think hid is more lek everyone is chust pretty busy (apart fae Richard and Pozy cause hid is a weel kent fact aroond is boards at at pair o' Wazzocks are chust BONE IDLE an only pretend till hev fancy smancy jobs on e' reegs   ::   )

Ah masel, wis supposed till be up e' road last Wednesday but ma sister decided till go intil labour and produced a beautiful baby boy in e' early hours o' Thursday morning   :Grin:  

As fur oor Richard hevin' a 'thing' aboot Madam Butterfly - weel Alan fa could blame e' poor loon - ye are nae jealous now are ye Alan   :Wink:  

If ma mind serves me well at e' richt owld age o' 37 ah remember ye an Peter MacDougal gettn' a richt eyeful o' me an Diane Shearer in oor undies one Seturday morning in no. 17   ::  

As fur Bunny Suits - ma dear boy ye do hev a memory problem - will leave ye way at thoucht for e' now Alan - see if ye can wurk it oot fur yersel   :Wink:  

love Madam Butterfly xx

----------


## Anonymous

I give in Butterfly.  ::

----------


## Anonymous

weel weel everyones gone intill hibernation specially eh dusty owld moth . Hev ye hed yer wings clipped yit blootered fly.  ::

----------

